# Value of Fisher plow?



## tgeney (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm selling my uncle's plow truck for him and am having trouble determining the value of the plow. BlueBook works great for the truck, but doesn't take the plow into consideration. The plow is a 2008 Fisher 7'6" with the Minute Mount system. There is a little bit of rust on the blade, but not bad. What else should I know about it to sell it? Thanks!


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

tgeney;1045163 said:


> I'm selling my uncle's plow truck for him and am having trouble determining the value of the plow. BlueBook works great for the truck, but doesn't take the plow into consideration. The plow is a 2008 Fisher 7'6" with the Minute Mount system. There is a little bit of rust on the blade, but not bad. What else should I know about it to sell it? Thanks!


Send me a picture of it. I might be intrested in buying it off you.Also need to know if u are selling it with the truckside parts or just the plow only.

brad
[email protected]

508 345 5373


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Is it Standard Duty or Heavy Duty? 2 or 3 trip springs.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

You are off by about 6 or 7 years. U have a 3 plug minute mount 1. last year for that was around 02.It is in cood condition for a mm1.


----------

